# Mad Men 4/29/12 "At the Codfish Ball"



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

Now _that_ was an episode of Mad Men! Perfectly paced, good ad stuff, funny dialog.

Saving the Heinz account at dinner was perfect. As was the whole Award dinner scenein the space of 2 minutes everyone's lifestyle and beliefs are shaken.

I loved the last exchange of the show... "How's the City?" "Dirty." SO perfect!

Also enjoyed meeting the in-laws & Roger in prime form (though the tryst with the French mom bothered me). Peggy's story is meh, but maybe it's that I just don't relate.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Yes. That was a great episode. 

Grandma tripping over the phone cord, but it being blamed on 'gene's toy'. Oh Sally you are so bad. 

Interesting with Heinz. Megan thought of the idea, others thought Don thought of it and gave it to her, then in the end she gives it back to Don to pitch to save the account. Maybe he always was going to pitch it but it was played perfectly.

Peggy and Abe living in sin was great because it was just starting to happen at that time. And parents were reacting just as Peggy's mom did. I loved the line "and give me back my cake."


----------



## vman41 (Jun 18, 2002)

I didn't quite understand the conversation between Megan and her dad, was he really 100% behind her becoming an actress or just disgust and the profession she was currently in. Megan's interaction with Peggy was strange as well.

I was reading _Future Shock_ over the weekend and a factoid that popped out because of this show was that Lucky Strike's market share declined from 14 to 6 percent between 1956 and 1966. Sterling Cooper apparently wasn't that good an ad agency, after all.


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

betts4 said:


> Peggy and Abe living in sin was great because it was just starting to happen at that time. And parents were reacting just as Peggy's mom did. I loved the line "and give me back my cake."


The second Peggy agreed to that, I just knew what was coming with regards to her old-school Catholic mother. We'll be lucky to see Peaches' mom for the rest of the season, maybe the rest of the series.  (Peggy's sister will likely act as their go-between from now on - we haven't seen her yet this season.)

At first I thought Don was harsh about prohibiting Sally's makeup and boots, but in the end he was right. She is only 10, I think.

I was shocked and astonished seeing 1) Bobby playing with the ink bottle on the white carpet, 2) Megan's father Emile passive aggressively doing nothing about it, and 3) Don's lack of reaction to the whole thing! Megan's father is a real tool. No wonder his wife cheats on him. Poor Sally got more education than she ever wanted last night.

So I guess that was an apartment building Glen and his mother are living in now? It sort of looked like a college dormitory, but I couldn't tell for sure.

I think the scene where Don and Megan are brainstorming her Heinz campaign in Don's office is the first real work we've seen Don do this season. Good to see Roger trying to drum up work - "Go get 'em, Tiger." 

ETA: I was impressed that Don and Megan's apartment had Touch-Tone phones. :up: We didn't get one of those until 1972.


----------



## vman41 (Jun 18, 2002)

TiVo'Brien said:


> So I guess that was an apartment building Glen and his mother are living in now? It sort of looked like a college dormitory, but I couldn't tell for sure.


Prep school? I presume paid for by Glen's dad.

Does Abe know about Peggy having a baby? I was expecting Peggy's mom to drag that up in the inevitable argument.


----------



## Marco (Sep 19, 2000)

vman41 said:


> Prep school? I presume paid for by Glen's dad.


One of the kids had a "Hotchkiss" shirt, so yes, prep school.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

A fascinating twist near the end as Don is told no one will ever trust him again with their account due to his betrayal of Lucky Strike. Everyone has been touting his letter as a big coup, leading to this award, and now he realizes it's probably the worst career move he's ever made.


----------



## Bryanmc (Sep 5, 2000)

Bob Coxner said:


> A fascinating twist near the end as Don is told no one will ever trust him again with their account due to his betrayal of Lucky Strike. Everyone has been touting his letter as a big coup, leading to this award, and now he realizes it's probably the worst career move he's ever made.


Yeah, I felt a punch to the stomach with that line.

What a great, solid episode. Probably the best of the season so far. But with Mad Men you can't discount any episode as it took so many previous moments to generate all we saw in this one.

but, the writing was solid, the advertising was back, the relationships are complex and falling over each other, everything was hitting.


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

Anyone else find Joan's use of the phrase, _"it is what it is"_ when she was talking to Peggy an anachronism? The first time I ever heard that phrase was around 2008, never before, and certainly not in the 60's. I'm surprised Weiner let that slip through.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Bob Coxner said:


> A fascinating twist near the end as Don is told no one will ever trust him again with their account due to his betrayal of Lucky Strike. Everyone has been touting his letter as a big coup, leading to this award, and now he realizes it's probably the worst career move he's ever made.


That was a great bit of a twist. And Don's face shows what a surprise that was.

All of them sitting at the table at the end, all lost in their own worlds was right on.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

TiVo'Brien said:


> I was shocked and astonished seeing 1) Bobby playing with the ink bottle on the white carpet, 2) Megan's father Emile passive aggressively doing nothing about it, and 3) Don's lack of reaction to the whole thing!


All of the above! I saw the ink bottle and ink and the white rug and thought "oh no! here it comes!"

Maybe Don didn't get upset because it didn't register like it would have with Betty seeing it.


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

TiVo'Brien said:


> Anyone else find Joan's use of the phrase, _"it is what it is"_ when she was talking to Peggy an anachronism? The first time I ever heard that phrase was around 2008, never before, and certainly not in the 60's. I'm surprised Weiner let that slip through.


That stuck out like a sore thumb to me too, next week it will be "It's all good" 
Loved this episode.


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

Random observation I had that sent me running to the internet to see if it was feasible: Don's apartment has a pushbutton phone. I didn't realize they had those back then, but they did (TouchTone was started in limited areas, including NYC, in 1963).


----------



## Marco (Sep 19, 2000)

A TWoP poster points out the cigarette haze at the Cancer Society dinner.

I didn't even notice that.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Marco said:


> A TWoP poster points out the cigarette haze at the Cancer Society dinner.
> 
> I didn't even notice that.


Oh I saw people smoking at the event.

Wow Sally is going to be one messed up teen/adult.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

TiVo'Brien said:


> Anyone else find Joan's use of the phrase, _"it is what it is"_ when she was talking to Peggy an anachronism? The first time I ever heard that phrase was around 2008, never before, and certainly not in the 60's. I'm surprised Weiner let that slip through.


That doesn't mean the phrase didn't exist before you heard it.

Here's an interesting discussion about the phrase.

http://www.wordorigins.org/index.php/forums/viewthread/2908/

It certainly didn't sound out of place to me in the show.


----------



## Marco (Sep 19, 2000)

mwhip said:


> Wow Sally is going to be one messed up teen/adult.


Lots of coke with strangers at Studio 54 in 1978 for Miss Sally.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

mwhip said:


> Wow Sally is going to be one messed up teen/adult.


That scene kinda pissed me off. I'm far from a prude but I thought that scene was totally unnecessary. Plus I don't think even Roger is that big of a cad to do that with Megan's mom, let alone do it in the middle of a big room that anybody could walk in on.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

What I am curious about is the actress who plays Sally said recently this was the first year she is allowed to watch the show, how do you explain that? Because you know they shot it as two different shots, she was not reacting to what she thought.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

cheesesteak said:


> That scene kinda pissed me off. I'm far from a prude but I thought that scene was totally unnecessary. Plus I don't think even Roger is that big of a cad to do that with Megan's mom, let alone do it in the middle of a big room that anybody could walk in on.


Yes, me too. I thought it was stretching things a bit. Well, I could see him doing it with Megan's mom but not where and when it was done.

I did notice the smoke. Ironic.

Also, when Peggy's mom came to visit and Abe took her coat, he just tossed it on the couch. I laughed at that.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

cheesesteak said:


> That scene kinda pissed me off. I'm far from a prude but I thought that scene was totally unnecessary. Plus I don't think even Roger is that big of a cad to do that with Megan's mom, let alone do it in the middle of a big room that anybody could walk in on.


Of course Roger is that big of a cad. are you forgetting his backstreet tryst with Joan? Even more public than this one.


----------



## Marco (Sep 19, 2000)

cheesesteak said:


> I don't think even Roger is that big of a cad to do that with Megan's mom, let alone do it in the middle of a big room that anybody could walk in on.


As has been said, sure Roger is, and Mme. Calvet was at LEAST as much the instigator as Roger was -- she was all over him.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

She was all over Don too.


----------



## avery (May 29, 2006)

Great episode!

 I loved Roger's rapport with Sally. It was fun, endearing and perfect. Kiernan Shipka is a great young actor.

 Sally gets a pass for her fib that Grandma Francis tripped on Gene's toy. She IS Betty's child and I can look the other way on her self-preservation tactic, while enjoying being lauded for her maturity and quick thinking and being treated as a mini-adult... just surprised Bobby didn't rat her out!

 Interesting [to me] that Megan's father strays [and makes his wife semi-miserable] yet she didn't seem to find it a red-flag or an obstacle when it came to Don  even after knowing his pattern and how the *Dump Faye* project went down.

 Can't decide if Mama Olson reclaimed her cake solely for spite or because it had an anticipatory "Congratulations Peggy and Abraham" iced on top. She did make a point of telling Peggy not to open the cake box... perhaps Peggy had initially shared the "expected" news with her mom, after Joan planted the idea in her head.


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

avery said:


>  Can't decide if Mama Olson reclaimed her cake solely for spite or because it had an anticipatory "Congratulations Peggy and Abraham" iced on top. She did make a point of telling Peggy not to open the cake box... perhaps Peggy had initially shared the "expected" news with her mom, after Joan planted the idea in her head.


Interesting thought. I think they would have showed the Mom opening the cake and throwing out when she got home or something. I interpreted the Mom's comment about not opening the cake to be more about how she didn't view Peggy as an adult and didn't trust her to not mess up the cake.


----------



## Bryanmc (Sep 5, 2000)

DeDondeEs said:


> I interpreted the Mom's comment about not opening the cake to be more about how she didn't view Peggy as an adult and didn't trust her to not mess up the cake.


I think this was it, she mentioned it was "delicate" and she would do it.


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

avery said:


> Great episode!
> 
>  I loved Roger's rapport with Sally. It was fun, endearing and perfect. Kiernan Shipka is a great young actor.


Roger was doing a good job making Sally welcome at a table ( room even ) full of adults. He treated her well, not like a little child. She was responding to his charm and seemed to be enjoying herself. She even ate the fish w/o complaints, even seeming to enjoy her first bite. It was nice to see her looking like a well behaved child and not her normal bad seed character.

That's what made it so bad for her once she saw Roger and Megan's mom. Both of them had been nice to her that day and it just pulled the rug out from under her. All the joy she'd felt that evening left her in a flash.
The next time she acts wacko I'm probably going to feel a little more sorry for her.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

This ep was grade A....Mad Men at its best and perhaps the best ep in the past two seasons. Sally walking in on the BJ was a laugh out loud moment for me. It was strange to be happening where it happened, but it was vintage Roger and just hilarious...


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

I am wondering if that dinner will mark a turning point for Sally to be more sympathetic to her mom and less affectionate of her Dad, since she saw all of the shenanigans and fakery that goes on where her Dad works and now she knows what it feels like to be let down by them.


----------



## Bryanmc (Sep 5, 2000)

DeDondeEs said:


> I am wondering if that dinner will mark a turning point for Sally to be more sympathetic to her mom and less affectionate of her Dad, since she saw all of the shenanigans and fakery that goes on where her Dad works and now she knows what it feels like to be let down by them.


I sure hope not as this would probably mean more January Jones screen time.

It's amazing how good these episodes can be, Francis Family Free.


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

Bryanmc said:


> I sure hope not as this would probably mean more January Jones screen time.
> 
> It's amazing how good these episodes can be, Francis Family Free.


Agreed. I think we are due for a Betts episode. Reminds me of Family Guy when they do a "Meg Episode" and Peter Griffin comes on and apologizes and says that you can watch something else if you want.

They should have Jon Hamm come on in the beginning and say "Yep, it is another Betts episode. You won't miss anything, so go ahead and watch something else"


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

Sally looked a-dor-a-ble in her dress-a Mini-Megan-the boots were so cute, the make-up I can understand, but I wish he had let her keep the boots!! 

I thought it was interesting that the other boys called Glenn "Face" like he was all handsome now-

LOL @how Sally called Grandma Francis "Bluto" 

Loved how Emil said to Don, "One day your daughter will spread her legs and fly away..." 

"That's wings, Emil.." 

And when Megan was telling Don how Emil was crying to his grad student about his book being rejected, and Don was clueless...and then Megan had to tell him, "He should be crying to [Megan's Mother]" - Geez, has Don ever been in a healthy relationship?


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Yeah. i totally LOLed for real when Meagan's dad talked about Sally "spreading her legs"

LMFAO

Roger's reaction was great.


I too loved the "date" Sally and Roger had. Good stuff.


----------



## lpamelaa (May 3, 2004)

betts4 said:


> All of the above! I saw the ink bottle and ink and the white rug and thought "oh no! here it comes!"
> 
> Maybe Don didn't get upset because it didn't register like it would have with Betty seeing it.


I think he didn't react because he knows that Emil just doesn't like him.

In addition to the "spread her legs" quote, the other LOL one for me was Roger saying, "Who knows....maybe Jesus was trying to close the loaves and fish account." Great writing!!


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

Also, that white carpet has been brutalized all season (at Don's birthday party, for example). I think he doesn't much care at this point (if he ever did; undoubtedly Megan wanted the carpet).


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

Bryanmc said:


> I sure hope not as this would probably mean more January Jones screen time.
> 
> It's amazing how good these episodes can be, Francis Family Free.


I agree, but Betty is a stunning woman.


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

cmontyburns said:


> Also, that white carpet has been brutalized all season (at Don's birthday party, for example). I think he doesn't much care at this point (if he ever did; undoubtedly Megan wanted the carpet).


I bet by next season they'll have new carpet, and it'll be a much more practical color!


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

Regina said:


> Sally looked a-dor-a-ble in her dress-a Mini-Megan-the boots were so cute, the make-up I can understand, but I wish he had let her keep the boots!!


That was an LOL for us. Betty would poop herself if she saw Sally like that.


Regina said:


> I thought it was interesting that the other boys called Glenn "Face" like he was all handsome now-


He is one creepy character. Betty's right about him.


Regina said:


> LOL @how Sally called Grandma Francis "Bluto"





Regina said:


> Loved how Emil said to Don, "One day your daughter will spread her legs and fly away..."
> "That's wings, Emil.."


I thought it was Megan who corrected him. "Wings, Daddy". That was the line of the episode!


Regina said:


> And when Megan was telling Don how Emil was crying to his grad student about his book being rejected, and Don was clueless...and then Megan had to tell him, "He should be crying to [Megan's Mother]" - Geez, has Don ever been in a healthy relationship?


Right after Megan said it, I said "oh, right". Then Don did.


----------



## Bryanmc (Sep 5, 2000)

Mr. Soze said:


> I agree, but Betty is a stunning woman.


She's a bit of a porker.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

Bryanmc said:


> She's a bit of a porker.


Time for a "January Jones Fat?" thread?


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

Bryanmc said:


> She's a bit of a porker.


Actually, I think she applying the makeup a bit thick!


----------



## Bryanmc (Sep 5, 2000)

Mr. Soze said:


> Time for a "January Jones Fat?" thread?


No, JJ isn't fat but Betty is getting a little chunktastic.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Bryanmc said:


> No, JJ isn't fat but Betty is getting a little chunktastic.


Exactly...LOTS of body padding...

If you see her nowadays, she quite svelte...


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

Bryanmc said:


> She's a bit of a porker.


I'd porker.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

getreal said:


> I'd porker.


 You pig!


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Excellent EW character study of Roger Sterling (John Slattery)...

His performance this season is Emmy-worthy...


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

TiVo'Brien said:


> I bet by next season they'll have new carpet, and it'll be a much more practical color!


Red shag!


----------



## wouldworker (Sep 7, 2004)

betts4 said:


> Interesting with Heinz. Megan thought of the idea, others thought Don thought of it and gave it to her, then in the end she gives it back to Don to pitch to save the account. Maybe he always was going to pitch it but it was played perfectly.


Megan let Don take the reins because they both know that Heinz rejected every idea Peggy had because she is a woman. They couldn't risk that he would reject Megan's idea since this was their last chance.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

wouldworker said:


> Megan let Don take the reins because they both know that Heinz rejected every idea Peggy had because she is a woman. They couldn't risk that he would reject Megan's idea since this was their last chance.


Yes, and it was played perfectly. Even Megan knew that Don had to do the pitch.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

Bierboy said:


> Excellent EW character study of Roger Sterling (John Slattery)...
> 
> His performance this season is Emmy-worthy...


Hah, I did not know Mona is his wife IRL.


----------



## mm2margaret (Dec 7, 2010)

Robin said:


> Red shag!


You know, this was just about the time that shag carpeting became popular, I think..... (God, I just hated shag carpet)....


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

I have had a huge crush on John Slattery since "Homecoming".

He is just fantastic. And HAWT.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

mm2margaret said:


> You know, this was just about the time that shag carpeting became popular, I think..... (God, I just hated shag carpet)....


I got to redecorate my bedroom when I was little. I got green shag carpeting.

It was groovy!


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

Two Megan incidents in the episode that I think are important parts of what I'm guessing will be Megan's story arc this season:

1) We know how genuine and true Megan is on the inside and how cynical she finds the people of SCDP. After her success on the Heinz pitch when Peggy tells Megan, "This is as good as it gets" you have to think that Megan is thinking to herself, "Oh my God, THIS is as good as it gets?! THIS is how shallow and cynical not just you people are, but this whole ad business, too? A petty idea like this gets people all excited?" I think that's the expression we saw on her face the whole time Peggy is congratulating her - one of mild shock over a new awareness. One that she didn't like.

2) Megan's father expresses strong disapproval over Megan giving up on her dreams and also spreading her legs and flying away to this greedy ad man. At the end scene at the banquet table, we see Megan is crestfallen by her father's disapproval.

My guess on where that takes Megan this season:



Spoiler



I'm betting we're seeing before us a story arc that drives Megan out of SCDP not just to please her father, but to restore her own self-respect, back to acting. (I believe it was acting, anyway.) And if she leaves SCDP, where does that leave her relationship with Don, who is the very embodiment of the ad business? Can she stay with a shallow, cynical man like Don once she 'wakes up'?


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

nyny523 said:


> I got to redecorate my bedroom when I was little. I got green shag carpeting.
> 
> It was groovy!


I had blue shag carpeting in my bedroom. It was the 70's afterall!


----------



## lpamelaa (May 3, 2004)

TiVo'Brien said:


> 1) We know how genuine and true Megan is on the inside and how cynical she finds the people of SCDP. After her success on the Heinz pitch when Peggy tells Megan, "This is as good as it gets" you have to think that Megan is thinking to herself, "Oh my God, THIS is as good as it gets?! THIS is how shallow and cynical not just you people are, but this whole ad business, too? A petty idea like this gets people all excited?" I think that's the expression we saw on her face the whole time Peggy is congratulating her - one of mild shock over a new awareness. One that she didn't like.


This is exactly what I saw...the realization that if this is as good as it gets, she's really not that excited about it after all.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

TiVo'Brien said:


> 2) Megan's father expresses strong disapproval over Megan giving up on her dreams and also spreading her legs and flying away to this greedy ad man.


That occurred to me too - that her father knew exactly what he was saying with the "spreading her legs" line, and he was referring to Megan not Sally.


----------



## lpamelaa (May 3, 2004)

A great fashion episode and here's the deep dive:

http://www.tomandlorenzo.com/2012/05/mad-style-at-the-codfish-ball.html


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

TiVo'Brien said:


> Anyone else find Joan's use of the phrase, _"it is what it is"_ when she was talking to Peggy an anachronism? The first time I ever heard that phrase was around 2008, never before, and certainly not in the 60's. I'm surprised Weiner let that slip through.


I didn't find it out of place at all. I first heard it from a sports radio host here in Phoenix in the late 90s, but he's from NY, and I assumed it was something he'd heard and used his entire life.


DeDondeEs said:


> Interesting thought. I think they would have showed the Mom opening the cake and throwing out when she got home or something. I interpreted the Mom's comment about not opening the cake to be more about how she didn't view Peggy as an adult and didn't trust her to not mess up the cake.


But I don't recall that she ever actually got the cake back. I think she left without it.


wouldworker said:


> Megan let Don take the reins because they both know that Heinz rejected every idea Peggy had because she is a woman. They couldn't risk that he would reject Megan's idea since this was their last chance.





betts4 said:


> Yes, and it was played perfectly. Even Megan knew that Don had to do the pitch.


I also think that Megan wasn't all that interested in getting the credit. She initially thought the idea was not that great, and didn't expect it to get all kinds of applause. I interpreted it that she was uncomfortable with the spotlight and that's why she was willing to let Don pass the idea off as his own. Unlike Peggy, she's not in this to try and make a place for herself in the ad world. However, the way she and Don played off each other at the dinner during the pitch to Heinz was masterful.


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

DevdogAZ said:


> I also think that Megan wasn't all that interested in getting the credit. She initially thought the idea was not that great, and didn't expect it to get all kinds of applause. I interpreted it that she was uncomfortable with the spotlight and that's why she was willing to let Don pass the idea off as his own. Unlike Peggy, she's not in this to try and make a place for herself in the ad world. However, the way she and Don played off each other at the dinner during the pitch to Heinz was masterful.


Megan comes across to me as genuine. She's conscious that her giving an idea to Don is liable to be viewed more highly than from another employee, so she's happy to have him take credit to make nice with her coworkers. She wants to be good at it, tries to learn all the time. I think she'll be Ok in the spotlight once she feels she's paid more of her dues to get there.

They way she handled the dinner with the Heinz guy was masterful, and Ken was there to tell the story to others in addition to Don. Except the the whispered "we're getting fired" he knew saw and heard every comment and signal. Not knowing the fired bit meant he took a few more beats to come up to speed, but he jumped in on Megan's setup eventually. That made him appreciate it all the more.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

nyny523 said:


> I got to redecorate my bedroom when I was little. I got green shag carpeting.
> 
> It was groovy!


The house my family moved into in 1980 had fire-engine red shag carpeting in my bedroom.

It was removed fairly soon afterward.


----------



## lpamelaa (May 3, 2004)

trainman said:


> The house my family moved into in 1980 had fire-engine red shag carpeting in my bedroom.
> 
> It was removed fairly soon afterward.


I have almost the same experience. The house we moved into in 1979 had green shag carpeting throughout. Not emerald green. It was a avocado hue.


----------



## vman41 (Jun 18, 2002)

lpamelaa said:


> I have almost the same experience. The house we moved into in 1979 had green shag carpeting throughout. Not emerald green. It was a avocado hue.


My house had Marigold carpeting and daisy stickers on the sliding glass door.

>>Dave


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

We looked at a house in 2001 that had red shag.I don't know how they lived with it that long!


----------



## wouldworker (Sep 7, 2004)

The house we bought 5 years ago had red shag carpet in the master bedroom and blue shag in another bedroom. Nothing in the house had been updated since the 70s. It was like a museum of bad taste.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

Our house in the 1970's had dark brown shag carpet. It looked pretty good then. I don't think I would buy any today, especially since we are practically all wood floors in the house.


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

I think the white carpet is a metaphor for Don and Megan's wedding. At some point one final thing will happen to the previously "white and pure" carpet that will send them over the edge. Both of the big fights that they have had have ended on that white carpet.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

betts4 said:


> Interesting with Heinz. Megan thought of the idea, others thought Don thought of it and gave it to her, then in the end she gives it back to Don to pitch to save the account. Maybe he always was going to pitch it but it was played perfectly.


I loved how even after Megan had attributed the whole idea to Don he still credited her for the last futuristic bit; that the client admitted made the piece.

Oh and the white carpet; didn't Bobby have some newspaper spread around while he was refilling the pen? (Admittedly that just takes the change of ink on carpet down from "near certain" to "fairly likely")


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Jonathan_S said:


> I loved how even after Megan had attributed the whole idea to Don he still credited her for the last futuristic bit; that the client admitted made the piece.
> 
> Oh and the white carpet; didn't Bobby have some newspaper spread around while he was refilling the pen? (Admittedly that just takes the change of ink on carpet down from "near certain" to "fairly likely")


Yes, there was newspaper spread out, but I thought it looked like Bobby had already spilled some onto the carpet, just past the edge of the newspaper.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

DevdogAZ said:


> Yes, there was newspaper spread out, but I thought it looked like Bobby had already spilled some onto the carpet, just past the edge of the newspaper.


He had spilled off the paper onto the carpet...not a ton, but enough that I noticed it...


----------

